# Croc Hunter's 'Bum-Breathing' Turtle Faces Extinction



## News Bot (Sep 20, 2008)

*Published:* 20-Sep-08 12:40 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas, Discovery News

A rare turtle discovered by Steve Irwin is starving to death in Australia's rivers.

*Read More...*


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 20, 2008)

we need to save these poor criters. especialy after only being known about for 2 years and a few months.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 20, 2008)

wow how amazing, just shows we really never know all the worlds secrets! what a shame we are having such an effect on them. Thanks so much for posting that.
I totally agree willia6, they need intervention and saving!!!


----------



## Kirby (Sep 20, 2008)

Craig Latta has bred them, donating them to Zoo's and looking to release them like the Mary's..

whats this, two endangered turtle species going down with the damn dam ?

they are also for sale, $650 ea., proceeds fund research and turtle charity. they have beautiful yellow/white heads when mature.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 20, 2008)

poor things, we should all pitch in and help try and save them.Poor little turts


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 20, 2008)

poor turtles


----------



## -Peter (Sep 20, 2008)

willia6 said:


> we need to save these poor criters. especialy after only being known about for 2 years and a few months.


 

They've been known a lot longer than that. Bob and Steve found theirs in 1990. The holotype was collected and descibed by John Cann in 93.
Still, nearly every large river in Qld holds a different species of turtle and there seems to be an environment catastrophe in the pipeline for most of them. 
Mary River, Fitzroy River etc etc.:evil:


----------

